# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Prof Dr. Sali Berisha

## white-knight

_Mendova qe Kryeministri aktual e meriton nje vend ne eliten kombetare pavarsisht kritikave te ashpra keto kohet e fundit, dhe po e hap nje teme te tille_



*Lindur me 15 tetor, 1944,* Sali Berisha u diplomua me rezultate të shkëlqyera në Fakultetin e Mjekësisë, Universiteti i Tiranës në vitin 1967. Ai u specializua në degën kardiologji dhe më pas u emërua si asistent/profesor mjekësie në të njëjtin universitet dhe mjek kardiolog në Spitalin e Përgjithshëm të Tiranës.  

Gjatë viteve ’70, z. Berisha u dallua për punën kërkimore në fushën e kardiologjisë në Shqipëri dhe u emërua profesor kardiologjie në universitetin e Tiranës. Në vitin 1978 ai fitoi një bursë nëntë muajore nga UNESCO për studime të avancuara dhe trainime në Paris.

Pas kthimit në Shqipëri, Berisha filloi një program kërkimor për homodinamikën që tërhoqi vëmendjen e shumë kolegëve europianë. Në vitin 1986 u zgjodh anëtar i Komitetit Europian për Kërkime Mjeksore me qendër në Kopenhagën, me të cilin punoi për përpunimin e strategjive kërkimore shkencore “Shëndet për të gjithë”. Studimet shkencore ndërkombëtare në kardiologji të z. Berisha ishin origjinale dhe të rëndësishme; ato u botuan në gazeta dhe revista mjekësore prestigjoze në Europën Perëndimore.  Në vitin 1989 iu dha titulli Profesor në Universitetin e Tiranës.

Me vdekjen e diktatorit Enver Hoxha në vitin 1985, Sali Berisha shpresonte se udhëheqësi i ri i vendit, Ramiz Alia do të ndryshonte rrugën e paraardhësit të tij dhe politikës Staliniste dhe do të inkurajonte ndryshimin. Por, së bashku me një numër që rritej dita-ditës intelektualësh, studentësh dhe punëtorësh të rinj, ai u zhgënjye kur këto shpresa nuk i’u realizuan.  Në vitin 1989, ndërkohë që vendet e Europës Lindore filluan të braktisnin komunizmin, z. Berisha dhe avokatë të tjerë të reformës u bënë më të hapur në thirrjet e tyre për ndryshim në Shqipëri.

Në tetor 1989 në një intervistë në Televizionin Shqiptar, z. Berisha e nxiti regjimin të fillonte një program të gjerë liberalizimi por intervista e regjistruar nuk u lejua të transmetohej. Të fillim të vitit 1990, Berisha e nxiti regjimin të zgjeronte qëllimin e reformave përfshi dhe krijimin e një sistemi politik demokratik shumëpartiak dhe të një ekonomie tregu. Në fillim të viteve ‘90, z. Berisha ishte dalluar si një nga personat më respektuar të lëvizjes për reformë në Shqipëri. 

Në një intervistë për gazetën e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve Shqiptarë,  intervistë e cila u botua gjithashtu dhe në shtypin ndërkombëtar, Berisha kërkoi që të merrnin fund barrierat e mbetura ndaj lirisë së mendimit dhe shprehjes, që shqiptarëve t’u garantohej e drejta të udhëtonin lirisht brenda dhe jashtë vendit, dhe që Shqipëria të braktiste politikën e saj të jashtme izoluese. Në gusht të vitit 1990 në një takim të intelektualëve të vendit të mbledhur nga Presidenti Ramiz Alia, z. Berisha e nxiti Partinë e Punës së Shqipërisë të hiqte nenin 3 të Kushtetutës komuniste i cili sanksiononte që Partia e Punës kishte pushtet të plotë, të njihte Kartën e të Drejtave të Njeriut, të hartonte një Kushtetute të re demokratike, dhe të hiqte të gjitha monumentet e Stalinit në të gjithë vendin. 

Në një artikull të botuar në gazetën “Bashkimi” me 17 shtator të vitit 1990, z. Berisha dënoi, ato që ai i quajti “reforma kozmetike” të regjimit të Ramiz Alisë, të cilat i kishin shërbyer vetëm përkeqësimit të gjendjes në vend. Pa pluralizëm politik, argumentoi ai, nuk mund të ketë demokraci të vërtetë në Shqipëri.

*Në dhjetor të vitit 1990,* z. Berisha u bashkua që ditën e parë me demonstratat e  studentëve që detyruan qeverinë të miratonte krijimin e një sistemi shumëpartiak. Z. Berisha u bë drejtuesi i Partisë Demokratike (PD), partia e parë dhe më e madhja e opozitës së re. Ai u zgjodh zyrtarisht kryetar i PD-së në shkurt të vitit 1991 në kongresin e parë kombëtar të partisë. Megjithëse PD-ja nuk ishte në gjendje të krahasohej me burimet financiare dhe organizative të PPSH-së, në zgjedhjet parlamentare në mars të vitit 1991 fitoi 39% të votave popullore dhe doli si partia kryesore e opozitës në Kuvendin Popullor.     

Megjithatë kur qeveria e re e PPSH-së nuk ishte në gjendje të qeveriste vendin pas shpërthimit të grevave të përgjithshme të organizuara nga bashkimi i sindikatave jo-komuniste, PD-ja ra dakort të merrte pjesë në një qeveri koalicioni të mandatuar për të zgjidhur problemet dhe të përgatitej për zgjedhje të reja. Në dhjetor të vitit 1991 z. Berisha dhe PD-ja, të shqetësuar nga përkeqësimi i ekonomisë, mosfunksionimi i ligjit dhe rregullit dhe raportet për  korrupsion zyrtar, u tërhoqën nga koalicioni qeverisës dhe kërkuan zgjedhje të reja. Zgjedhjet parlamentare të marsit të vitit 1992 rezultuan në një ndryshim dramatik të rezultateve të vitit të mëparshëm, ku Partia Demokratike fitoi 62% të votave popullore dhe 92 nga 140 vende në Kuvendin Popullor.  Pas dorëheqjes së Presidentit Alia, Kuvendi Popullor i dominuar nga PD-ja, me 8 prill 1992, zgjodhi Sali Berishën si Presidentin e parë të shtetit post-komunist.

Pas zgjedhjes së tij si President i Republikës së Shqipërisë, z. Sali Berisha dhe qeveria e re demokratike u përfshinë në një gamë të gjerë reformash politike, ekonomike, institucionale, legjislative dhe reformash të gjithanshme.

Kështu, privatizimi i plotë i tokës dhe banesave, si dhe i kompanive shtetërore të vogla dhe të mesme u krye gjatë periudhës ’92-’96; çmimet dhe kursi i këmbimit u liberalizuan plotësisht dhe Shqipëria ndryshoi nga një vend me shkallë inflacioni 3 shifror dhe nje rënie të rritjes ekonomike me -20%, në një vend me shkallë inflacioni një shifror dhe me një mesatare të rritjes ekonomike prej 9% në vitin 1992 dhe ku në ’93 –’96, 75% e GDP-së arrihej nga sektori privat.

Shqipëria u hap ndaj perëndimit; ajo u bë anëtare e Këshillit të Europës në vitin 1995; nënshkroi Marrëshveshjen për Paqe dhe Partneritet në vitin 1993 dhe vendosi bashkëpunim të ngushtë me vendet e BE-së dhe SHBA-në.   

Të gjitha ligjet e diktaturës komuniste u zëvëndësuan me ligje të reja të standarteve europiane dhe u krijuan një seri institucionesh, të cilat nuk ekzistonin më parë, si Gjykata Kushtetuese dhe Këshilli i Lartë i Drejtësisë.

Në vitin ’97, menjëherë pas revoltave të organizuara nga ish-komunistët, të cilët përfituan nga rënia e skemave mashtruese piramidale, z. Berisha dha dorëheqjen nga Zyra e Presidentit, dhe PD-ja kaloi në parti opozitare në zgjedhjet parlamentare. Më pas ai u zgjodh Kryetar i Partisë Demokratike dhe këtë pozicion e mban nga viti ’97 deri më sot, i rizgjedhur në prill 2005.

Z. Berisha drejtoi koalicionin e partive të qendrës së djathtë në zgjedhjet e përgjithshme politike të mbajtura në pesë raunde në periudhën qershor-gusht 2001. Megjithëse misioni vëzhgues ndërkombëtar OSBE/ODIHR i quajti këto zgjedhje të manipuluara, koalicioni fitoi 37% të votave.

*Me 3 korrik 2005,* Sali Berisha drejtoi koalicionin e pesë partive të qëndrës së djathtë, të cilat fituan një mazhorancë prej 74 deputetësh nga 140 gjithsej në Kuvend. Ai u emërua Kryeministër i Shqipërisë me 8 shtator 2005, më një shumicë prej 81 votash në parlament.

Ai është i martuar me znj. Liri Berisha, e cila është pediatre dhe kanë dy fëmijë, një vajzë, Argitën, dhe një djalë, Shkëlzenin. Ai zotëron mirë gjuhën angleze, frënge, italiane dhe ruse.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Conquistador

Në një fjalim të gjatë para ministrave, Berisha ka renditur të gjitha akset kryesore të vendit që do të ndërtohen gjatë tre viteve të ardhshme. "Ky mandat dhe së paku dy vitet e para të mandatit tjetër, në rast se shqiptarët do të votojnë këtë maxhorancë, rrugët do të jenë axhenda madhore e kësaj qeverie. Ne kemi përqendruar dhe do të përqendrojmë të gjitha potencialet për përfundimin sa më shpejt të tyre".

Ndër rrugët që bien më shumë në sy është zgjatimi i autostradës. Kështu është menduar që rruga nga Plepat deri në Rrogozhinë të shtohet edhe me dy korsi të tjera. Bëhet fjalë për rrugën që në shumicën e kohës ka një trafik të ngjeshur. Kjo rrugë do të jetë pjesë e autostradës Durrës-Kukës deri në Vlorë. Kjo është arsyeja që edhe rruga nga Fushë-Kruja deri në Milot, parashikohet të shtohet me dy korsi të tjera. Fushë Krujë-Milot Ministria e Transporteve dhe Drejtoria e Rrugëve kanë përfunduar projektin. Lotet nuk do të jenë më të gjata se 4 kilometra, përveç rasteve të veçanta.

 Kjo, sepse favorizon shumë shkurtimin e kohës së ndërtimit. "Me këtë prokurim dhe angazhimin e të gjitha burimeve financiare për të përfunduar në kohë sa më të shkurtër këtë autostradë e rreziqeve të mëdha, e shndërrojmë në një autostradë normale". Kavajë-Rrogozhinë "Do të tenderohet për 4 korsi by pass-i Plepave-Kavajë-Rrogozhinë, e cila në gjendjen aktuale është e pakonceptueshme. Pavarësisht nga rrugët e tjera që do të ndërtohen, si rruga Fushë Krujë-Rrogozhinë, sërish arteria kryesore e vendit mbetet Morinë-Vlorë, e cila duhet gjithashtu të jetë në 4 korsi".

 Korçë-Qafë Thanë Sipas Berishës, varianti më i mirë i rrugës është Qafë Plloçë-Guri Kamjes-Propisht-Qukës, duke i rënë buzë Shkumbinit. Kjo rrugë shkurton distancën së paku me 27 kilometra. Rruga do të kalojë nëpër Mokër, do të zbresë në Qukës dhe përveç Gurit të Kamjes që është në lartësinë e Qafë-Thanës, i gjithë sektori tjetër është në lartësi krahasimisht më të ulët sesa trajektorja që do të lidhte Qafë-Plloçën me Qafë-Thanën. "Zbritja e saj buzë Shkumbinit e bën rrugën të një cilësie krejt tjetër. Këtu ndiqet mençuria romake, Egnatia, që i ka gjurmët dhe urat. Edhe në rast se do të ketë nevojë për ndonjë tunel, ne do ta bëjmë atë, për të përzgjedhur trajektoren më të madhe".

 Rruga e Arbrit Eshtë gati kontraktimi i lotit tjetër Bulqizë-Klos. Sapo të përfundojë projekti tërësor i pjesës më të afërt me Tiranën, do të tenderohet dhe do të fillojë ndërtimi nga shkalla e Tujanit. "Për këtë rrugë ka pasur një vështirësi të madhe, për shkak të një ure gjatë saj, me lartësi 150 metra, çka bëri që në tenderin e parë, projekti për këtë segment të mos merrej përsipër. Ne kemi bërë përpjekje që kompani projektuese të mëdha të marrin përsipër projektimin e kësaj ure, e cila do të jetë ura më e lartë në Shqipëri dhe një nga më të lartat në rajon". Boshti i Jugut "Boshti i Jugut është në studimin e dytë të fizibilitetit dhe uroj që të dalë fizibël, në të kundërt do të ndërmarrim një të tretë.

 Ky bosht shkurton distancën e Gjirokastrës, Tepelenës, Përmetit, Sarandës dhe Delvinës së paku me 70 kilometra. Edhe rrugët Kuçovë-Belsh-Cërrik janë përafërsisht trajektorja e tij nga Berati". Rrugët që do përfundojnë Autostrada Fushë Krujë-Milot Pjesë e korridorit Durrës-Kukës. Do të jetë një devijim i autostradës Tiranë-Durrës dhe do të bashkohet me autostradën e Kukësit në Milot. Pjesa që po ndërtohet aktualisht dhe tuneli kanë 4 korsi. Autostrada e Plepave-Kavajë-Rrogozhinë Vazhdim i rrugës Kukës-Vlorë. Aktualisht segmenti Durrës-Rrogozhinë është me dy korsi dhe pritet të shtohen edhe dy korsi. Pjesa tjetër, Rrogozhinë-Vlorë, po ndërtohet me katër korsi. Autostrada Korçë-Qafë Thanë Vazhdim i rrugës Rrogozhinë-Qafë Thanë.

 Segmenti tjetër Qafë Plloçë-Korçë po ndërtohet. Eshtë menduar shmangja e rrugës buzë liqenit dhe ngjitja në Qafë-Thanë. Mendohet që segmenti të kalojë nga Qafë Plloça-Guri i Kamjes-Propisht-Qukës buzë Shkumbinit. Parashikohet ndërtimi edhe i një tuneli. Rruga e Arbrit Për këtë rrugë do të kontraktohet loti tjetër Bulqizë-Klos. Sapo të përfundojë projekti tërësor i pjesës më të afërt me Tiranën, do të tenderohet dhe do të fillojë ndërtimi nga shkalla e Tujanit. Problem ngelet një urë 150 metra e lartë, për të cilën do kontraktohet një kompani e huaj.

 Rruga e Bregut dhe Delvinës Ka përfunduar projekti për rrugën Delvinë-Kardhiq dhe do të fillojnë punimet. Sikundër duhet të projektohet by pass-i i Shën Vasilit. Janë hapur tenderat për të gjitha segmentet e rrugës së Bregut. Përfundojnë në maj 2009.

Rrugët e tjera

 Ndërtim i rrugës Kuçovë-Belsh-Cërrik

 Ndërtim i rrugës Pajovë-Shezë-Pekisht-Belsh

Ndërtim i rrugës Himarë-Potam

Ndërtim i rrugës Përroi i Zaranikës në Elbasan,

 rruga e Gjinarit- Stërblev-Peshkopi

 Është hapur tenderi për rrugën e Voskopojës

Sistemim dhe asfaltim i rrugës Vau i Dejës-Koman

Sistemim dhe asfaltim i rrugës Fushë Arrëz-Iballë

Sistemim dhe asfaltim i rrugës Fushë Krujë-Krujë

 Sistemim dhe asfaltim i rrugës Klos-Bulqizë

Sistemim dhe asfaltim i rrugës Bujan-Ura e Fierzës dhe Fierzë-zona e tragetit

Projekti i rrugës Kuç-Borsh dhe Fterë-Borsh

Projekti i rrugës që bashkon Valbonën me Thethin Rrugët hyrëse të qyteteve të tjera si Beratit, Kavajës, Sarandës, Fierit dhe Ura e Mbrostarit Rruga Fierzë-Lekbibaj

Më në fund, hidrocentrali i Ashtës

 Vepra energjetike e Ashtës, ose e Bushatit, ka më shumë se 18 vite që nuk ndërtohet. Dje qeveria vendosi të miratojë kontratën e hidrocentralit me "Osterreichische Elektrizitatswirtschafts  Aktiengesellschaft". Ky hidrocentral, sipas Berishës, për arsye ekologjike nuk do të quhet më i Bushatit.

"Me synim mbrojtjen e ekosistemit të Bunës, të Drinit dhe të gjithë zonës, është vendosur që ky hidrocentral, ndër më efecientët që mund të ndërtohet për shkak të kaskadës që ka, të ndërtohet mbi bazën e teknologjisë që jep mundësi të merret një sasi prej rreth 50 megavat energji, por duke respektuar plotësisht mjedisin dhe duke mos kërcënuar as fryrjet e tepërta të liqenit, apo mbi lagështi të Bushatit dhe zonave përreth".

Në mbledhje u miratuan vendimet përkatëse për kontratat e koncesionit dhe për një seri hidrocentralesh, të cilat kjo shoqëri, ndër më të mirat në Evropë, do të ndërtojë me shoqëritë shqiptare, si hidrocentrali "Bishnica 1", "Bishnica 2", "Holta Kabash" dhe "Holta Poroçan". Kryeministri vlerësoi se këto projekte janë një shembull i qartë se kompani të mëdha ndërkombëtare po punojnë në Shqipëri dhe po bashkëpunojnë me shoqëri shqiptare.

 Panorama

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Conquistador

Veprat jane fakte te pakundershtueshme!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## white-knight

Kryeministri ne BBC me Sarah Montague.Nje interviste qe mund te quhet e madhe dhe e rendesishme.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## EuroStar1

*Jeta dhe karriera e hershme e z Sali Berisha*



Lindur me 15 tetor, 1944, Sali Berisha u diplomua me rezultate të shkëlqyera në Fakultetin e Mjekësisë, Universiteti i Tiranës në vitin 1967. Ai u specializua në degën kardiologji dhe më pas u emërua si asistent/profesor mjekësie në të njëjtin universitet dhe mjek kardiolog në Spitalin e Përgjithshëm të Tiranës.  

Gjatë viteve ’70, z. Berisha u dallua për punën kërkimore në fushën e kardiologjisë në Shqipëri dhe u emërua profesor kardiologjie në universitetin e Tiranës. Në vitin 1978 ai fitoi një bursë nëntë mujore nga UNESCO për studime të avancuara dhe trainime në Paris.

Pas kthimit në Shqipëri, Berisha filloi një program kërkimor për hemodinamikën që tërhoqi vëmendjen e shumë kolegëve europianë. Në vitin 1986 u zgjodh anëtar i Komitetit Europian për Kërkime Mjeksore me qendër në Kopenhagën, me të cilin punoi për përpunimin e strategjive kërkimore shkencore “Shëndet për të gjithë”. Studimet shkencore ndërkombëtare në kardiologji të z. Berisha ishin origjinale dhe të rëndësishme; ato u botuan në gazeta dhe revista mjekësore prestigjoze në Europën Perëndimore.  Në vitin 1989 iu dha titulli Profesor në Universitetin e Tiranës.

Me vdekjen e diktatorit Enver Hoxha në vitin 1985, Sali Berisha shpresonte se udhëheqësi i ri i vendit, Ramiz Alia do të ndryshonte rrugën e paraardhësit të tij dhe politikës Staliniste dhe do të inkurajonte ndryshimin. Por, së bashku me një numër që rritej dita-ditës intelektualësh, studentësh dhe punëtorësh të rinj, ai u zhgënjye kur këto shpresa nuk i’u realizuan.  Në vitin 1989, ndërkohë që vendet e Europës Lindore filluan të braktisnin komunizmin, z. Berisha dhe avokatë të tjerë të reformës u bënë më të hapur në thirrjet e tyre për ndryshim në Shqipëri.

Në tetor 1989 në një intervistë në Televizionin Shqiptar, z. Berisha e nxiti regjimin të fillonte një program të gjerë liberalizimi por intervista e regjistruar nuk u lejua të transmetohej. Të fillim të vitit 1990, Berisha e nxiti regjimin të zgjeronte qëllimin e reformave përfshi dhe krijimin e një sistemi politik demokratik shumëpartiak dhe të një ekonomie tregu. Në fillim të viteve ‘90, z. Berisha ishte dalluar si një nga personat më respektuar të lëvizjes për reformë në Shqipëri. 

Në një intervistë për gazetën e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve Shqiptarë,  intervistë e cila u botua gjithashtu dhe në shtypin ndërkombëtar, Berisha kërkoi që të merrnin fund barrierat e mbetura ndaj lirisë së mendimit dhe shprehjes, që shqiptarëve t’u garantohej e drejta të udhëtonin lirisht brenda dhe jashtë vendit, dhe që Shqipëria të braktiste politikën e saj të jashtme izoluese. Në gusht të vitit 1990 në një takim të intelektualëve të vendit të mbledhur nga Presidenti Ramiz Alia, z. Berisha e nxiti Partinë e Punës së Shqipërisë të hiqte nenin 3 të Kushtetutës komuniste i cili sanksiononte që Partia e Punës kishte pushtet të plotë, të njihte Kartën e të Drejtave të Njeriut, të hartonte një Kushtetute të re demokratike, dhe të hiqte të gjitha monumentet e Stalinit në të gjithë vendin. 

Në një artikull të botuar në gazetën “Bashkimi” me 17 shtator të vitit 1990, z. Berisha dënoi, ato që ai i quajti “reforma kozmetike” të regjimit të Ramiz Alisë, të cilat i kishin shërbyer vetëm përkeqësimit të gjendjes në vend. Pa pluralizëm politik, argumentoi ai, nuk mund të ketë demokraci të vërtetë në Shqipëri.

Në dhjetor të vitit 1990, z. Berisha u bashkua që ditën e parë me demostratat e  studentëve që detyruan qeverinë të miratonte krijimin e një sistemi shumëpartiak. Z. Berisha u bë drejtuesi i Partisë Demokratike (PD), partia e parë dhe më e madhja e opozitës së re. Ai u zgjodh zyrtarisht kryetar i PD-së në shkurt të vitit 1991 në kongresin e parë kombëtar të partisë. Megjithëse PD-ja nuk ishte në gjendje të krahasohej me burimet financiare dhe organizative të PPSH-së, në zgjedhjet parlamentare në mars të vitit 1991 fitoi 39% të votave popullore dhe doli si partia kryesore e opozitës në Kuvendin Popullor.     

Megjithatë kur qeveria e re e PPSH-së nuk ishte në gjendje të qeveriste vendin pas shpërthimit të grevave të përgjithshme të organizuara nga bashkimi i sindikatave jo-komuniste, PD-ja ra dakort të merrte pjesë në një qeveri koalicioni të mandatuar për të zgjidhur problemet dhe të përgatitej për zgjedhje të reja. Në dhjetor të vitit 1991 z. Berisha dhe PD-ja, të shqetësuar nga përkeqësimi i ekonomisë, mosfunksionimi i ligjit dhe rregullit dhe raportet për  korrupsion zyrtar, u tërhoqën nga koalicioni qeverisës dhe kërkuan zgjedhje të reja. Zgjedhjet parlamentare të marsit të vitit 1992 rezultuan në një ndryshim dramatik të rezultateve të vitit të mëparshëm, ku Partia Demokratike fitoi 62% të votave popullore dhe 92 nga 140 vende në Kuvendin Popullor.  Pas dorëheqjes së Presidentit Alia, Kuvendi Popullor i dominuar nga PD-ja, me 8 prill 1992, zgjodhi Sali Berishën si Presidentin e parë të shtetit post-komunist.

Pas zgjedhjes së tij si President i Republikës së Shqipërisë, z. Sali Berisha dhe qeveria e re demokratike u përfshinë në një gamë të gjerë reformash politike, ekonomike, institucionale, legjislative dhe reformash të gjithanshme.

Kështu, privatizimi i plotë i tokës dhe banesave, si dhe i kompanive shtetërore të vogla dhe të mesme u krye gjatë periudhës ’92-’96; çmimet dhe kursi i këmbimit u liberalizuan plotësisht dhe Shqipëria ndryshoi nga një vend me shkallë inflacioni 3 shifror dhe nje rënie të rritjes ekonomike me -20%, në një vend me shkallë inflacioni një shifror dhe me një mesatare të rritjes ekonomike prej 9% në vitin 1992 dhe ku në ’93 –’96, 75% e GDP-së arrihej nga sektori privat.

Shqipëria u hap ndaj perëndimit; ajo u bë anëtare e Këshillit të Europës në vitin 1995; nënshkroi Marrëshveshjen për Paqe dhe Partneritet në vitin 1993 dhe vendosi bashkëpunim të ngushtë me vendet e BE-së dhe SHBA-në.   

Të gjitha ligjet e diktaturës komuniste u zëvëndësuan me ligje të reja të standarteve europiane dhe u krijuan një seri institucionesh, të cilat nuk ekzistonin më parë, si Gjykata Kushtetuese dhe Këshilli i Lartë i Drejtësisë.

Në vitin ’97, menjëherë pas revoltave të organizuara nga ish-komunistët, të cilët përfituan nga rënia e skemave mashtruese piramidale, z. Berisha dha dorëheqjen nga Zyra e Presidentit, dhe PD-ja kaloi në parti opozitare në zgjedhjet parlamentare. Më pas ai u zgjodh Kryetar i Partisë Demokratike dhe këtë pozicion e mban nga viti ’97 deri më sot.

Z. Berisha drejtoi koalicionin e partive të qendrës së djathtë në zgjedhjet e përgjithshme politike të mbajtura në pesë raunde në periudhën qershor-gusht 2001. Megjithëse misioni vëzhgues ndërkombëtar OSBE/ODIHR i quajti këto zgjedhje të manipuluara, koalicioni fitoi 37% të votave.

Me 3 korrik 2005, Sali Berisha drejtoi koalicionin e pesë partive të qëndrës së djathtë, të cilat fituan një mazhorancë prej 74 deputetësh nga 140 gjithsej në Kuvend. Ai u emërua Kryeministër i Shqipërisë me 8 shtator 2005, më një shumicë prej 81 votash në parlament.

Ai është i martuar me znj. Liri Berisha, e cila është pediatre dhe kanë dy fëmijë, një vajzë, Argitën, dhe një djalë, Shkëlzenin. Ai zotëron mirë gjuhën angleze, frënge, italiane dhe ruse.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## EuroStar1

*Znj Liri Berisha*

 

Liri Berisha është lindur në Tiranë, në 5 korrik, 1948, me prindër Rexhepin dhe Milica Ramaj.

Me mbarimin me rezultate të larta të shkollës fillore dhe të mesme ajo ndjek studimet në Fakultetin e Mjekësisë në Universitetin e Tiranës, prej nga diplomohet në vitin 1971. Ky vit shënon edhe martesën e saj me Sali Berishën, një nga mjekët me te njohur në vend te asaj periudhe. Si rezultat i martesës së tyre ata kanë dy fëmijë Argitën dhe Shkëlzenin, si dhe janë gjyshër të Sarës, Dalilës, Amlës, Medinës dhe Lajdonit. 

Përveç punës së saj të palodhur si mjeke ajo njihet në publikun shqiptar edhe si një bashkëshorte e përkushtuar, veçanërisht në fund të viteve ’90, kohë në të cilën bashkëshorti i saj Sali Berisha angazhohet publikisht dhe luan rol parësor në rrëzimin e diktaturës komuniste në Shqipëri.

Fitorja e plotë e demokracisë në Shqipëri në vitin 1992 dhe zgjedhja e z. Sali Berisha, President i Republikës, sollën angazhimet publike për znj. Liri Berisha. Ajo është “First Lady” e parë në historinë e Shqipërisë Demokratike gjatë viteve 1992-1997, gjatë së cilës kohë u dallua për përfshirjen në jetën publike dhe përkushtimin ndaj njerëzve në nevojë.

Dr. Liri Berisha është Presidente e Fondacionit të Fëmijëve Shqiptarë “Domenick Scaglione”, i cili ka në qëndër të vëmendjes fëmijët që vuajnë nga probleme të gjakut, kanceri dhe fëmijët me nevoja të veçanta. Si një pediatre prej 30 vjetësh, ajo ka luftuar për uljen e mortalitetit infantil. Nën drejtimin e saj Fondacioni “Domenick Scalione” bashkëpunon me qëndra ndërkombëtare mjekësore dhe fondacione për fëmijët, që trajtojnë kryesisht talaseminë, autizmin apo sëmundje të tjera.

Zj. Berisha jep vazhdimisht kontributin e saj dhe personal në drejtim të Autizmit duke organizuar në Tiranë për vite me rradhë Konferenca Kombëtare dhe Ndërkombëtare mbi Autizmin me profesorë të njohur nga vendi dhe bota. Zj. Berisha merr pjesë për cdo vit në Takimin Vjetor “Fokusimi i Botës mbi Autizmin” nën kujdesin e Zj. Ban Soon-Teak, organizuar nga Autism Speaks në New York. Ngritja e një Qendre për trajtimin e Autizmit “Fluturo për Jetën” nën kujdesin e Zj. Berisha dhe ombrellën e Fondacionit Fëmijët Shqiptarë është një arritje e rëndësishme dhe shumë optimiste për të gjithë komunitetin e fëmijëve dhe familjeve shqiptare që vuajnë çrregullimet e Autizmit.

Një angazhim i vazhdueshëm lidhet dhe më sëmundjen e Talasemisë, ku perveç lobimeve me Qeverinë në ndihmë të kësaj shtrese, impenjimi i Zj. Berisha bëhet i pranishëm dhe në fushata ndërgjegjësuese në Dhurimin Vullnetar të Gjakut për ta shndërruar këtë veprim në kulturë të përgjithshme për të gjithë shoqërinë shqiptare. Nën kujdesin e Zj. së Parë të Qipros Zj. Elsi Christofia, Zj. Berisha është gjithashtu një nga themelueset e “Grupit të Personaliteteve të Shquara” për ndërgjegjësim mbarëbotëror për çrregullimet e homoglobinës. Znj. Berisha është Presidente e Nderit e UNICEF-it në Shqipëri dhe ka postin e zëdhënëses për përpjekjet për arsimimin e fëmijëve të margjinalizuar dhe për përmirësimin konkret të kujdesit dhe zhvillimit në fëmijërinë e hershme, arsimimin e femrave dhe luftës kundër trafikut të fëmijëve.

Znj. Liri Berisha është gjithashtu antare e bordit të Shoqatës Ndërkombëtare të Onkologëve dhe Gastrologëve. Kjo shoqatë ka nderuar Zonjën Berisha me Diplomën e Nderit, për mjeksinë pa kufi dhe ndihmën ndaj fëmijëve. 

Dr. Berisha u emërua Ambasadore Lokale për Shqipërinë dhe Kosovën për iniciativen botërore të UNICEF, lidhur me Eliminimin e Tetanozit Neonatal dhe Maternal në Republiken e Afrikës Qëndrore.

Gjatë aktivitetit të përditshëm, Zj. Berisha është aktive dhe në fushata sensibilizuese si: Fushata kundër varfërisë të organizuara nga FAO (Food Agriculture Organization) Romë, Itali, Fushata për Planifikim Familjar “Për momente të lumtura” organizuar nga USAID në ditën botërore të shëndetit, si dhe në Fushatën “Promovojmë Gjithpërfshirjen” – Mundësi të barabarta për njerëzit me aftësi të kufizuara, organizuar nga British Council dhe Ambasada Angleze në Tiranë.

Organizata prestigjioze WIN, Washington DC, i ka akorduar znj. Liri Berisha në vitin 2009 çmimin “Gruaja e Vitit” me motivacionin “Për përkushtimin e saj për ta bërë botën një vend më të mirë për gratë dhe të gjithë qytetarët”.

Znj. Liri Berisha është nderuar me titullin “Simbol i vlerave humane” nga Instituti Kombëtar i Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë, me rastin e 90-vjetorit të themelimit të Strehës së Parë Vorfnore.

Gjatë gjithë jetës së saj publike znj. Liri Berisha ka luajtur një rol të madh në emancipimin e shoqërisë shqiptare, si dhe nxitjen dhe pjesëmarrjen e grave dhe vajzave në jetën publike. Ajo është aktive dhe jep kontributin e saj të çmuar për vlerësimin e kapaciteteve të grave dhe vajzave shqiptare.

Në vitin 2008 ajo themelon Fondacionit  Kulturor “Nënë Tereza”, i cili ka si qëllim përkujtimin e e figurës së Nënë Terezës dhe promovimin e vlerave njerezore që ajo përfaqëson botërisht, jashtë përkatësive fetare. Si themeluese e këtij Fondacioni, znj. Liri Berisha ka luajtur rol kryesor në nismën për ngritjen në Tiranë, të një Memoriali për nderimin e figurës së Nënë Terezës, që do të shërbejë edhe si një vend ku do të marrin jetë ide dhe projekte nën frymën e humanizmit, përkushtimit për njerëzit në nevojë dhe të dobëtit.

Duke shënuar 100 vjetorin e lindjes së NënëTerezës, ky vit merr një rëndësi të veçantë për aktivitetin e znj. Liri Berisha dhe i Fondacionit Kulturor “Nënë Tereza”. Gjatë kësaj kohe ajo ka bërë disa vizita në SHBA, ku së fundi, në 28 Prill 2010 do të organizojë një pritje dhe ekspozitë në ambjentet e Capitol Hill, në shenjë nderimi të veprimtarisë së humanistes së madhe Nënë Tereza.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ari32

pse kam pershtypje se kisha shkruar ketu dhe spo e gjej shkrimin gjekundi



*LIRI NE MENDIM........RESPEKT PER NJE MENDIM TE KUNDERT*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## xhori

gjith kete  biografi  plot te meta qe paskeni shkruar,  nuk po  lexoj  gje se kur u pranua  ne radhet e partis se punes!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

Fotolajm: Çifti Berisha në foto

_Bota Sot_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## murik

> Fotolajm: Çifti Berisha në foto
> 
> _Bota Sot_


Cift i bukur shume.Sala king fare.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## murik

shikoni gurmazin. burre besnik pa gurmaz nuk ka thone. nuk e di se nga e nxjerrin kete rezultat te paret tane,por kot nuk ja kane futur.Ka gurmaz, ka burrni.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## juanito02

Sali Berisha elite kombtare?
Per zotin kete sit me duket e paguan Serbia.
Se ska mundesi te kete shqiptare gjakprishur te grumbullar tek FSH.
Ca ka bere per Shqiperine ke ky njeri?
Vec interesat e Serbise ka luajtur qe diten e pare qe hyri ne poltike.
Dhe te Greqise bile.
Mjere ky sit qe na ve tradhtaret per elite kombetare.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Bije

> Cift i bukur shume.Sala king fare.


Lene mo sa i bukur eshte po e kap nje çik me dore mos ta marr ne sysh :P

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

Darius
Deny Ignorance

Maska e Darius

Anëtarësuar: 25-04-2002
Vendndodhja: Agartha
Postime: 10,971

*Hashim Thaci eshte thjesht kryeminister i Kosoves dhe luftetar i UCK-se*, *nuk eshte aspak Elite Kombetare. 
Nese ste pelqen kjo atehere me fal po nuk eshte problemi i forumit. Mund te kete dhe nga ata qe duan ta bejne Sami Matoshin apo Pilo Leren elite kombetare (i pari quhej njeriu i mire, i dyti ne vitet 80-te punonte per vitin 2000 ) po forumi nuk eshte vend per kapricio e gallate qe te behet sic do kushdo.* 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...56#post3124656

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Darius
> Deny Ignorance
> 
> Maska e Darius
> 
> Anëtarësuar: 25-04-2002
> Vendndodhja: Agartha
> Postime: 10,971
> 
> ...


llapi..i paske pire ilaqet e gjyshit me duket..clidhje ka kjo qe ke sjelle me sali berishen..apo te urdheroj gruaja te shkruaje dicka dhe ti si gjithmone ja ja fute si kau peles..

----------


## -BATO-

Me sa mbaj mend, kjo temë u hoq një herë nga "Elita kombëtare" dhe u soll prapë. Janë fshirë gjithashtu shumë shkrime që nuk e pranojnë Berishën si elitë kombëtare.

Sipas drejtuesit të forumit, elitë kombëtare quhen edhe ata që nuk kanë dhënë kontribut pozitiv për vendin e tyre.




> Nuk e keni kuptuar sic duhet funksionin e nje nenforumi si Elita Shqiptare. Qellimi i ketij forumi nuk eshte te dokumentoje vetem jeten e njerezve qe ne i konsiderojme sipas kendveshtrimit tone subjektiv "elite", por per te dokumentuar jeten dhe vepren e te gjitha personazheve historike te historise shqiptare, si te atyre qe kane kontribuar pozitivisht, *edhe atyre qe mund te mos kene dhene nje kontribut pozitiv*.
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...14#post3442714


Që të shmangen keqkuptimet, këtij nënforumi i duhet ndryshuar emri dhe duhet bërë "Personazhe të njohur historikë" dhe të përfshihen të gjithë, si ata që kanë punuar mirë për vendin e tyre, por edhe ata që kanë punuar keq ose kundër vendit të tyre.

Kështu siç është tani nuk shkon. Quhet dikush elitë kombëtare, dhe pastaj fshihen shkrimet që bëhen kundër tij. Ndërkohë shumë emra të njohur të historisë (që sipas drejtuesve nuk kanë punuar mirë për vendin e tyre) hiqen nga ky forum.

Duhen vendosur këto sqarime te forumi "Elita kombëtare":

1. Te forumi "Elita kombëtare" hyjnë edhe ata që NUK kanë dhënë kontribut pozitiv për vendin e tyre.
2. Nuk lejohen komentet negative kundër këtyre figurave.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Endless

po tamem per elite eshte ky.. a u ftofshi ne tajare ju moreee, more

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

> llapi..i paske pire ilaqet e gjyshit me duket..clidhje ka kjo qe ke sjelle me sali berishen..apo te urdheroj gruaja te shkruaje dicka dhe ti si gjithmone ja ja fute si kau peles..


nuk e di kujt po i drejtohesh
por une e kam siell ate postim
ku nji supermoderator thot se te nenforumi elita kombetare nuk ka vend per 
Hashim Thaçin sepse eshte vetem Kryeminister i Republikes te Kosoves dhe pjestar i UÇK-se
ndersa paska vend te nenforumi elita kombetare per Sali Berishen 
e kjo eshte pyetja perse per Salen paska vend  dhe qfar ka ber Salihu ma teper se Thaçi

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## _MALSORI_

> ndersa paska vend te nenforumi elita kombetare per Sali Berishen 
> e kjo eshte pyetja perse per Salen paska vend  dhe qfar ka ber Salihu ma teper se Thaçi


kete ta kishe thene ne shkrimin tend e jo thjeshte copy paste..ne fakt ti asnjehere nuk flet vete por thjeshte ben kopjime ..




> nuk e di kujt po i drejtohesh


ty bre llap po te drejtohem..apo e ke harru llapin e je ba tash leper i bute..ta kujtoj une llapin o lepur..

qe thua ti o leper ka qene nje antar me emnin '' llapi '' ( dmth ti )..nuk dinte gje tjeter veq te rremonte internetit shkrime gazetash ku levdohej hashime thaqi e qeveria e tij..ne nja 20000 shkrime te tij 19999 ishin kopjime kurse 1 ishte me te qeshuren e tij haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..e njejta gje ndodh me ty qe u bane leper i bute..shihi shkrimet e llapit e shihi shkrimet e tua..jane identike..je kaq i manget sa nuk din as te ndryshosh pak stil e te mos kuptohesh..

qe thua ti o leper ky llapi na e perjashtuan nga forumi dhe ngaqe paguhej per propogande alla hashime u detyrua te hynte me nje nofke tjeter si '' pikakufitare31 ''..kaq i manget ishe sa qe edhe me kete nofke te njejtin stil shkrimesh ben..copy paste nga cka thone te tjeret per hashimen e qeverine e tij..ne fund e qeshura jote karakteristike haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..edhe me kete nofke nuk te duroi kush dhe te flaken nga forumi..

dhe qe thua ti per te ngrene nje kafshate buke ne grashqin e hashimes u detyrove te behesh lepur i bute..nga llapjan i forte perfundove edhe lepur edhe i bute..dhe ngaqe je krejt i manget vazhdon te njejtin stil shkrimesh..keshtu je porosite te besh..kopjon poshte e lart shkrime per hashimen dhe han nje cope buke..dhe ma e keqja mundohesh te na vesh ne prove inteligjencen tone..kaq tru kemi sa te te dallojme kush je..

lepur i bute e ke korite krahinen e llapit nese ja pate vene vetes emnin '' llapi '' nga krahina apo ja pate vene vetes kete emen ngaqe llapje shume..

mos u zbut kaq shume per nje kafshate qe skaperdihet..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

> kete ta kishe thene ne shkrimin tend e jo thjeshte copy paste..ne fakt ti asnjehere nuk flet vete por thjeshte ben kopjime ..
> 
> 
> 
> ty bre llap po te drejtohem..apo e ke harru llapin e je ba tash leper i bute..ta kujtoj une llapin o lepur..
> 
> qe thua ti o leper ka qene nje antar me emnin '' llapi '' ( dmth ti )..nuk dinte gje tjeter veq te rremonte internetit shkrime gazetash ku levdohej hashime thaqi e qeveria e tij..ne nja 20000 shkrime te tij 19999 ishin kopjime kurse 1 ishte me te qeshuren e tij haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..e njejta gje ndodh me ty qe u bane leper i bute..shihi shkrimet e llapit e shihi shkrimet e tua..jane identike..je kaq i manget sa nuk din as te ndryshosh pak stil e te mos kuptohesh..
> 
> qe thua ti o leper ky llapi na e perjashtuan nga forumi dhe ngaqe paguhej per propogande alla hashime u detyrua te hynte me nje nofke tjeter si '' pikakufitare31 ''..kaq i manget ishe sa qe edhe me kete nofke te njejtin stil shkrimesh ben..copy paste nga cka thone te tjeret per hashimen e qeverine e tij..ne fund e qeshura jote karakteristike haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..edhe me kete nofke nuk te duroi kush dhe te flaken nga forumi..
> ...


ju qe keni punue per sherbimet e shkieve si UDBA OZNA KOSI BIA 
ju ka mbet ne kok qe kinse ju ini te dishem te menqur e dim na ti zbuloim irridentistet shqiptar te cilet po na rrenojn bashkim vllaznimin dhe po e rrenoin jugosllavin

o dai juve u ka kalue koha tash ne Kosove qeverisin Çlirimtaret dhe populli po ua jep besimin
e ju disa mbeturina te ishe sistemit kini mbet shum keq 
e tash veq lehni neper forume
une nuk paguhem nga askush
une kam qen njihere simpatizant i vetvendosjes
por me kalimin e kohes u binda qe ata jan nji krijes e serbis e hiq ma shum
tani jam me shumicen e popullit shqiptar 
e ta ja kan dhan besimin Çlirimtarve per te qeveris
dhe une normal qe sjell ndonji postim per institucionet e vendit
a mos po mendon se do te sjelli per shoket tu miqet tu shkie a harro dai

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

